# Potential broken Sage Grinder replacement/upgrade



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2020)

Morning all,

So as the title suggests I'm looking to replace my Sage grinder. The last few weeks it has been making some horrible sounds, with it sometimes failing to turn the burrs without me constantly taking it apart. I read that this could be caused by a worn-out impeller, but mine has the stainless steel part instead of the old plastic one. I've attempted to contact sage and sent them a video, but they don't seem interested.

So I'm looking to replace this grinder. My preferred option would be the Niche, but as we are due our 3rd child any day, I really can't wait until March to have my morning caffeine fix!

I make espresso about 95% of the time, so this would be the priority for grinding. Budget wise I would say 300-500ish max, with the machine being in stock! 😅

I think I've narrowed it down to the Solo DF64, Eureka Mignon Specialita or the Mahlkonig X54. I don't know much about the latter at all, but I much prefer the looks and trust the name.
Any advice on these would be great, and I'm guessing they would be an upgrade to what I have?

Thanks in advance.


----------

